# Inside filter plants that are fine for cats/dogs



## Ramshead (Mar 27, 2015)

Hello, so ive been looking at plants that are grown outside the aquarium with the root system inside the tank. I was orignally looking at pothos or Chinese evergreen but both are poisonous for cats and dogs and subsequently i have both. So what other plants do you all recommend that are safe for other household pets. Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Mint grows great in my hob and I have 6 cats  Phalaenopsis Orchids aren't toxic too, but will grow slowly so they won't consume so much nutrients. Mint is growing like crazy, so it's probably better (but I have both in my hob).


----------



## Ramshead (Mar 27, 2015)

Ive been thinking about mint. Can you upload a pictire of what your setup looks like with them in it? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

nel said:


> Mint grows great in my hob and I have 6 cats  Phalaenopsis Orchids aren't toxic too, but will grow slowly so they won't consume so much nutrients. Mint is growing like crazy, so it's probably better (but I have both in my hob).


you have Phael Orchids in your HOB? The roots haven't rotted?


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Well, it's not really "inside". Over the sponge in the HOB I've put some lignite and I've put the orchid over those rocks. It does not have it's roots under water, water just sprays on the roots (really high flow, it splashes around ;-)).


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

nel said:


> Well, it's not really "inside". Over the sponge in the HOB I've put some lignite and I've put the orchid over those rocks. It does not have it's roots under water, water just sprays on the roots (really high flow, it splashes around ;-)).



Interesting, do you have any pics of this?

I have them growing in some Manzanita branches over the top of my 120g - but hadn't thought of making it like what you're talking about.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Full tank:









Mint:









Orchids and Tillandsia cyanea:










Trying to show anything about how it's done:










Orchids and Tillandsia are here for 4 months, some new leaves growing, so it probably works. Mint is there for few days, but I've been growing it before in cup of water ;-)

Oh, and another HOB starting to grow mint:


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

that looks great!


----------



## Fishbeard (Aug 20, 2016)

I've actually been meaning to set up a thread like this... I've currently got pothos in mine (didn't know it was poisonous for cats... but my cat has never shown interest in my plants or tanks...) and I just picked up a spider plant that I thought might work. I also put java moss in outflow of my HOB, and it seems pretty good so far too!

Any opinions on the spider plant? I wanted to get some outside advice before I have a dead plant on my hands.


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

Catnip, oatgrass, herbs you like to cook with, any of the other plants typically recommended as roughage for pets.


----------



## Ramshead (Mar 27, 2015)

Are there any clean are plants safe with cats for hob's? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Fishbeard said:


> I've actually been meaning to set up a thread like this... I've currently got pothos in mine (didn't know it was poisonous for cats... but my cat has never shown interest in my plants or tanks...) and I just picked up a spider plant that I thought might work. I also put java moss in outflow of my HOB, and it seems pretty good so far too!
> 
> Any opinions on the spider plant? I wanted to get some outside advice before I have a dead plant on my hands.


The spider plant will go nuts in an HOB.I have some with roots in the water in tanks,between the versa-top and the rim,they grow well and send out runners with baby plants.The foliage will die off and rot if submerged,but the roots do well.


----------



## Ramshead (Mar 27, 2015)

MtAnimals said:


> The spider plant will go nuts in an HOB.I have some with roots in the water in tanks,between the versa-top and the rim,they grow well and send out runners with baby plants.The foliage will die off and rot if submerged,but the roots do well.


Just put spider plant in my hob filter, I'm just looking for some others now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I asked my wife,she doesn't even know what these are,but perhaps you can tell from a picture?

The viney thing,grows better there than in pots,it's always thin and spindly in dirt.

Not sure about toxicity to pets,but our cats and dogs leave em alone.


----------

